# "D3DERR NOT AVAILABLE" Error with Splinter Cell: Pandora Tomorrow



## Ilpav (Oct 21, 2008)

Hello,

I just installed Splinter Cell: Pandora Tomorrow and, when I modified the in-game settings and started the game, all I get is a black screen (but I can still hear the audio from the game) and I have to exit the game using the task manager. When I try to start it up again, I get this error message:



> GetDeviceCaps failed(D3DERR_NOTAVAILABLE) on adapter 0.
> 
> History: GetDeviceCaps <- UD3DRenderDevice::Init <- UGameEngine::Init <- InitEngine


Also, after this happens, the scroll bar on my internet browser is VERY slow, and no other games I have will work until I did a system restore.

This game worked perfectly before, but I don't know why it's not working now.

Please help me out with this problem.

Thanks.

Specs:

Windows XP Home SP3
Intel Pentium 4 2.6 GHz
1.5 GB DDR RAM
ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro 512 MB AGP


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi.
The only solution I've been able to find for that sort of error was due to overheating.
Have you checked your temps yet.
If not, download Everest, then go 'Computer > Sensor'.

Take a screenshot of your temps and voltages when the PC is idling, then, try loading up another game and letting it run for a few minutes, then take another shot of your temps and voltages. Post those back here so we can check them.

What settings did you originally change in Splinter Cell that caused the crash?


----------



## Ilpav (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok, I don't think overheating is the problem, but here it is anyway:

Idle (0% usage):

Field	Value
Sensor Properties	
Sensor Type	Winbond W83697HF (ISA 290h)
Motherboard Name	ASRock G Pro / GE Pro / PE Pro Series

Temperatures	
Motherboard	28 °C (82 °F)
CPU	17 °C (63 °F)
WDC WD800BB-00FJA0	26 °C (79 °F)

Cooling Fans	
CPU	1951 RPM

Voltage Values	
CPU Core	1.57 V
Aux	0.03 V
+3.3 V	3.28 V
+5 V	5.00 V
+12 V	12.04 V
+5 V Standby	4.99 V
Debug Info F	AD FF FF
Debug Info T	17 28 255
Debug Info V	62 02 CD BA C6 02 02 (01)

80-90% usage:

Field	Value
Sensor Properties	
Sensor Type	Winbond W83697HF (ISA 290h)
Motherboard Name	ASRock G Pro / GE Pro / PE Pro Series

Temperatures	
Motherboard	28 °C (82 °F)
CPU	24 °C (75 °F)
WDC WD800BB-00FJA0	31 °C (88 °F)

Cooling Fans	
CPU	1951 RPM

Voltage Values	
CPU Core	1.55 V
Aux	0.02 V
+3.3 V	3.26 V
+5 V	4.87 V
+12 V	12.28 V
+5 V Standby	4.99 V
Debug Info F	AD FF FF
Debug Info T	24 28 255
Debug Info V	61 01 CC B5 CA 02 01 (01)


----------



## Ilpav (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok, never mind. I just re-installed the gfx card driver and it works ok now.

Thanks anyway. :grin:


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

No problem.
Glad to hear it was an easy fix, have fun!


----------

